# Recommendations for a Power Inverter?



## hmlove1218 (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anybody use a power inverter for their displays?  I have a Christmas show coming up and they want your booth to be decorated Christmas-y.  I'm wanting to run a few strings of lights and maybe two 3-4 foot trees.  I can't get electricity to my booth.  For one, it's $50 for electricity on top of a $125 booth fee, and two, you can only get electricity if you have to have it for your craft.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 6, 2015)

If you have no power are you not going to need a portable generator. They can be rented, but are not real expensive at Harbor Freight


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

Is this going to be a daytime affair? indoor or outdoor? what I am trying to get at is, do you actually need electricity? strings of lights and lighted trees will only beautify your stall in a relative darkness isn't it? If this fair is indoors and its going to be dark without lights, it doesn't make sense that they are charging extra for providing electricity, it should be a built in. If its a daytime, outdoor fair, you might need to think of alternative decorations better suited for daylight.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 6, 2015)

You don't think I could just use a battery powered inverter?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 6, 2015)

Can't help with the inverter question but I have used a battery operated tree and lights.  My tree is an optic tree about 3 feet and I have several battery light strings that I use on my table.   And yes, you can see them indoors from my experience.   I use them for one of my 2 days shows in December.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 6, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Is this going to be a daytime affair? indoor or outdoor? what I am trying to get at is, do you actually need electricity? strings of lights and lighted trees will only beautify your stall in a relative darkness isn't it? If this fair is indoors and its going to be dark without lights, it doesn't make sense that they are charging extra for providing electricity, it should be a built in. If its a daytime, outdoor fair, you might need to think of alternative decorations better suited for daylight.



Indoors, but under a tent.  I usually have an overhead light in my booth and even outside on a sunny day it adds just a little bit of ambiance, which is mainly what I want Christmas lights for.  Not to mention, with them being under a tent, my booth will be shadowed, so I think it could use the little extra light.



shunt2011 said:


> Can't help with the inverter question but I have used a battery operated tree and lights.  My tree is an optic tree about 3 feet and I have several battery light strings that I use on my table.   And yes, you can see them indoors from my experience.   I use them for one of my 2 days shows in December.



I agree, shunt.  I found battery-powered light strings, but my trees aren't.  I haven't decided if I want to light them yet or not, though


----------



## Susie (Oct 6, 2015)

You could always do "old fashioned Christmas" type decorations-ribbons with big bows, boughs of greenery, holly wreaths, tree with strings of popcorn and ribbons, candles (unlit)...etc.


----------



## Spice (Oct 7, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> Does anybody use a power inverter for their displays?  I have a Christmas show coming up and they want your booth to be decorated Christmas-y.  I'm wanting to run a few strings of lights and maybe two 3-4 foot trees.  I can't get electricity to my booth.  For one, it's $50 for electricity on top of a $125 booth fee, and two, you can only get electricity if you have to have it for your craft.



I was just looking for battery LED lights. I found this site:
http://www.flashingblinkylights.com...s/light-up-products/light-up-decorations.html


----------



## misskittygirl (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a small battery that i picked up at a Walmart in the camping section.  It's small and has an ac and DC plug. For Xmas lights I would look for battery op if you can but the portable power is great to have!  Google it you will find lots of options.  This pack is silent


----------



## Spice (Oct 19, 2015)

Spice said:


> I was just looking for battery LED lights. I found this site:
> http://www.flashingblinkylights.com...s/light-up-products/light-up-decorations.html



This lights are battery, and I found out that they are small and more for Christmas decorating. I have a Christmas craft fair in Dec too and I am going to order some for my booth. I will be getting a camping lantern with batteries to give light.....but these small ones will be used to draw attention.


----------

